# 6.5' Diamter curve? With the train-Li bender



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

How or where would I find the settings to make a 6.5' diamter curve with the train-li bender? Or is there a formula for making them? 
I need to make these curves for my indoor layout. I will be using 6' AML Flex track to make them. Code 332 Brass. I need to make 6 of them. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cliff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No formula, just put it on the rail, and twist the knob a little bit and roll it over the track to open it up a bit. If it's not enough, turn the knob a little bit more. 

Brass will flex a bit. 

I've used one, and believe me, you have spend more time typing the question than the time it will take to bend! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg!!!


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff, the really great thing about the Train-Li bender is you can now make your track to fit your layout instead of making your layout to fit your track. I only purchase straight sections of track now and my turnouts and I don't have to be concerned about having a specific radius track for a special situation so I can make my own. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cliff, I would suggest you put rail clamps between the sections during bending, not regular rail joiners. The Train-Li will clear these clamps, and they will hold the rail in alignment so the bends work up to and through the joints in the rail. 

Regular joiners could let the rail "kink" as the bender went over the joint. I made a different size curve from sectional track this way, and the bend is nice and smooth all along the sections. 

You can swap back to regular joiners after the bending if you want. By the way, the split jaw worked better for me in this case than hillman type, I think it's because of the 2 independent "jaws". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Good point Greg. I just used my last Hillman clamps and got some split jaws (200) from one of the guys on this list. They were used but the price was really great. I used rail clapmps on all my rail connection and I do not have any continuity issues at all. I use the rail to rail clamps only. I avoid the over the joiner clamps.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Barry and Greg are dead on with the remarks above! 

cale


----------

